# Wrong major?!



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

Is anyone here studying something in college that they don't really like? :sus
What I'd LOVE to study is Psychology because it is honestly one of the few things that get me interested and excited, however, my parents are making me study Nutrition because of their own reasons, and no matter what I say they just won't change their mind and since I'm not capable of paying my own bills, I have to do what they say. I have a history of depression and this situation is triggering the **** out of me :afr It's hard enough to go to college while being socially anxious, so now it's even harder to imagine myself spending 4 years studying something I don't like at all and then having to work with that specific something.
Any ideas on how I could deal with this situation? Oh, and trying to convince my parents is not an option.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

If that's you in your avatar, then I must say you're very pretty.

Anyway, if you're capable (and only you would know), possibly you can double major? A few students do this and if you are really that interested then you can pull it off. Considering Nutrition seems like it is among the easier majors (no offense), another major in Psych would be doable. Maybe you can compromise with your parents on this one. That's the best advice I can come up with so far. Good luck and let us know what comes about.


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

Bert Reynolds said:


> If that's you in your avatar, then I must say you're very pretty.
> 
> Anyway, if you're capable (and only you would know), possibly you can double major? A few students do this and if you are really that interested then you can pull it off. Considering Nutrition seems like it is among the easier majors (no offense), another major in Psych would be doable. Maybe you can compromise with your parents on this one. That's the best advice I can come up with so far. Good luck and let us know what comes about.


No, no, that's Alexandra Daddario, she's a beautiful actress 

Where I live (in Brazil) you can't double major... I actually didn't even know that was possible hahaha And I don't think Nutrition is an easy major because it involves a lot of biology and chemistry, which are two things I'm not very fond of. But thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

If I was forced to do something for years in which I had no passion for, I'd definitely live a much sadder, dull life and hold regrets potentially until the day I die. Not sure how old you are but ever considered moving out, getting your own place and living your own life the way you want? If money is an issue maybe they offer financial assistance for students like they do in aus?


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

mishima said:


> No, no, that's Alexandra Daddario, she's a beautiful actress
> 
> Where I live (in Brazil) you can't double major... I actually didn't even know that was possible hahaha And I don't think Nutrition is an easy major because it involves a lot of biology and chemistry, which are two things I'm not very fond of. But thank you for your suggestion!


Oh...well, I'm sure you're pretty still.

My mistake, I never would have known Nutrition goes into the heavy sciences. That's a shame you can't double major there, but yeah, we can double major here in America. Not sure about other countries though. I can't really think of any other possibility, unless you find a way to pay for school on your own (school loans?). It could be worth it in the end, if you're able to.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Why are your parents making you major in nutrition? Nutritionists get payed horribly (at least in the US they do). 

Idk what to tell you. Maybe just minor in psychology? That really sucks I'm sorry.


----------



## Mask132 (Dec 23, 2013)

:/ 

Tackle your more approachable parent. Tell them that they can put you in a Nutrition major, but they can't force your brain to excel at the relevant sciences. (Well, more or less- you should probably be more diplomatic about it but that's the general idea.) And maybe add something about how you intend to find a job in Psychology? Perhaps do some research, find which subfields of psychology have more growth currently, and which countries offer better job prospects. Show them you're serious about it. You might also add that it's one of the few things that gets you excited. That sounds pretty strong.

I hope this helps.


----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)

i m facing same prob in my life


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

Mask132 said:


> :/
> 
> Tackle your more approachable parent. Tell them that they can put you in a Nutrition major, but they can't force your brain to excel at the relevant sciences. (Well, more or less- you should probably be more diplomatic about it but that's the general idea.) And maybe add something about how you intend to find a job in Psychology? Perhaps do some research, find which subfields of psychology have more growth currently, and which countries offer better job prospects. Show them you're serious about it. You might also add that it's one of the few things that gets you excited. That sounds pretty strong.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thank you, you answer did help! I was planning on trying to convince them to accept my change of major when I started doing really bad at the whole Nutrition thing hahaha but let's see how things go



failoutboy said:


> "The median annual wage for dietitians and nutritionists was $55,240 in May 2012. The median wage is the wage at which half the workers in an occupation earned more than that amount and half earned less. The lowest 10 percent earned less than $34,500, and the top 10 percent earned more than $77,590."
> 
> 55K isn't bad at all...
> 
> http://www.bls.gov/ooh/healthcare/dietitians-and-nutritionists.htm#tab-5


Damn, thanks for that  Maybe I should reconsider things... lol nah, I'm joking. In Brazil, either psychology or nutrition pay a lot if you work for the state. The only problem is that there are not many jobs like that available, so you gotta study a lot to get one of them. But Idon't think that would be a problem for me when it comes to Psychology.


----------



## Mask132 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Thank you, you answer did help! I was planning on trying to convince them to accept my change of major when I started doing really bad at the whole Nutrition thing hahaha but let's see how things go


Awesome, do let us know how it turns out.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive taken many courses throughout my academic career. Most of the classes I didnt like but were required for the general core classes like sciences, mathematics, social sciences, arts, etc. I honestly dont like nothing but some psychology and mathematics. Anything to do with biology, physics, engineering, liberal arts majors, computer science, forget it. My favorite class was probably calculus I and general chemistry. College isnt for some people unfortunately. Whether its self enrichment, or costs, or other reasons.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Nutrition would offer a more stable future for you. That's why they're forcing you to do it.

Gather some information about exactly what type of psychology you would like to study and present it to them for consideration. Show them unemployment rates, growth rates, and potential starting and median salaries. Psychology requires graduate school to make the most of it so you would be in school for at least 6 years. Also, believe it or not, psychology requires some intensive coursework such as chemistry and calculus (B.Sc in Psychology requires Calc 1, and graduate school requires Calc 2). Also, you will be writing papers and reports nonstop ranging from 2 to 20 pages. 

There are many routes you can take. For example, developmental psychology is very interesting but also very low pay and the job market is rough if you're looking to become a therapist or counselor. Industrial and organizational psychology however is about 50k a year right out of school and has a good employment rate. You work in a corporate setting ensuring the sanity of the company's employees, essentially.

Do your research. You only get one shot at your future.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I think in this case, you have to lie! I also wanted to major in Psychology but my parents forced me to major in business. What a mistake that was! Penniless and now living at home, I'm considering going to Graduate School for either Psychology or Film. This time, I'll qualify for Federal Loans.

Don't listen to your parents.


----------

